# Oak Park Table - no more - no longer



## RegisG (Sep 26, 2011)

After reading all the great info on the Oak Park table, I called to order one. And, the bad news is that they are no longer making or selling the table. The last ones in stock are gone. 

This is pretty bad for my 1st post. 

Regis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Mike and I have posted many times a heads up post..
*Clearance Of Remaining Stock!*

The writing is on the wall so to speak..


http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html

==========


RegisG said:


> After reading all the great info on the Oak Park table, I called to order one. And, the bad news is that they are no longer making or selling the table. The last ones in stock are gone.
> 
> This is pretty bad for my 1st post.
> 
> Regis


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Regis, all is not lost. You can easily build an Oak Park style table. Begin by building the table top in the sticky thread in this section. Instead of using the phenolic impregnated baltic birch plywood you can use regular baltic birch plywood and then apply Formica to the top and bottom. The HF mounting plate is no longer available; I prefer the Oak Park plates but any mounting plate will work. Try to order the Oak Park plate for your router with the vacuum ports in it.(There is still a good selection of plates available) I am working on a way to use vacuum ports with any mounting plate by building your own under table parts. I will post instructions once I have it finished. Order the table plans, these are also available. The plans includes a nice base cabinet design for the table to sit on. Building this table is not difficult at all, everyone should get great results. I suggest you purchase a set of the box joint jigs since they are the best product Oak Park makes. They have a good supply of them in stock. We will be happy to assist you with any questions about building the table or using any of the Oak Park items. Oak Park is not going out of business, look for an announcement in the near future.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like their little miter jig is gone too. To bad, had my eye on that guy for several months and just couldn't shake the money loose.:fie:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RegisG said:


> After reading all the great info on the Oak Park table, I called to order one. And, the bad news is that they are no longer making or selling the table. The last ones in stock are gone.
> 
> This is pretty bad for my 1st post.
> 
> Regis


Welcome to the forum, Regis.

Sorry 'bout the bad news.


I was hoping to get a mitre jig while in the US next year.....:cray:


----------

